# First class after 20 years.



## johnny3443 (Jul 13, 2006)

I just had my first kenpo class after a twenty year layoff. It was great! I havent officially joined up yet, but the instructor and I are going to talk tomorrow. He had another class to teach right after the one I just attended. 
  As for the class, the other students were very supportive and helpful. At 36 I wasnt the oldest, and there were plenty of younger students as well. I feel so good, I cant believe I waited so long to get back to MA. Im very happy. -john


----------



## Lisa (Jul 13, 2006)

Congratulations!  I hope you have many years of enjoyment! artyon:


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jul 14, 2006)

johnny3443 said:
			
		

> I just had my first kenpo class after a twenty year layoff. It was great! I havent officially joined up yet, but the instructor and I are going to talk tomorrow. He had another class to teach right after the one I just attended.
> As for the class, the other students were very supportive and helpful. At 36 I wasnt the oldest, and there were plenty of younger students as well. I feel so good, I cant believe I waited so long to get back to MA. Im very happy. -john


 
Practice hard and often!


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 14, 2006)

That's great!    No time like the present to jump right back into training, and mid-thirties is NOT that old.


----------



## pstarr (Jul 14, 2006)

Old?  OLD???   Don't even go there!

And - CONGRATULATIONS - on your return to martial arts!


----------



## johnny3443 (Jul 14, 2006)

Thank you for the kind words everyone. Still smiling. -john


----------



## MJS (Jul 14, 2006)

johnny3443 said:
			
		

> I just had my first kenpo class after a twenty year layoff. It was great! I havent officially joined up yet, but the instructor and I are going to talk tomorrow. He had another class to teach right after the one I just attended.
> As for the class, the other students were very supportive and helpful. At 36 I wasnt the oldest, and there were plenty of younger students as well. I feel so good, I cant believe I waited so long to get back to MA. Im very happy. -john


 
Thats great!! Congratulations on getting back into it!!:ultracool 

It sounds like you're having a great time! Keep up the great job with your training!

Mike


----------



## Drac (Jul 14, 2006)

pstarr said:
			
		

> Old? OLD??? Don't even go there!
> 
> And - CONGRATULATIONS - on your return to martial arts!


 
36 old??? I didn't get serious in the MA again until my mid 40's.Age is just a number..Train Hard and Stay Safe...


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 14, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> Practice hard and often!


 
Certainl!

And...  Do so within your body's limits.  It's going to take time to get the body back in condition, but with dedication, it will happen.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 14, 2006)

Welcome back to the arts!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jul 14, 2006)

johnny3443 said:
			
		

> I just had my first kenpo class after a twenty year layoff. It was great! I havent officially joined up yet, but the instructor and I are going to talk tomorrow. He had another class to teach right after the one I just attended.
> As for the class, the other students were very supportive and helpful. At 36 I wasnt the oldest, and there were plenty of younger students as well. I feel so good, I cant believe I waited so long to get back to MA. Im very happy. -john


 
Welcome back, just don't wait another 20 years before you visit again  -- signed: The Martial Arts


----------



## still learning (Jul 14, 2006)

Hello, That is great!....Welcome back to a new YOU........Aloha


----------



## MRE (Jul 14, 2006)

I know how you feel John.  At 33 years of age, I just started in Kempo, my first MA class, a few months ago.  I mainly joined because I was taking my 4 year old son there and figured that if I had to wait him anyway I may as well train too.  Now, I am so addicted to training that I feel lost on nights that, for some reason or another, I can't make it to class.  I do everything I can to make sure my son remains interested in Kempo because, although my wife gave birth to our twin boys two months ago, she has not problem with me being gone for three hours on Tuesdays and Thursdays as long as our four year old is with me.  God I hope he never threatens to quit, I may have to bribe him with a new toy or car or something.


----------



## Carol (Jul 14, 2006)

I started Kenpo at 36 too, and totally addicted  

Welcome to MT and best of luck you on your journey!


----------



## Kacey (Jul 14, 2006)

Congrats on your return - enjoy!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 14, 2006)

I just jumped back into training( Kali and Silat this time round) after an 8 year hiatus of not training in anything. The difference is THAT noticeable in your life. Good Move!


----------



## kingkong89 (Jul 30, 2006)

Congrats


----------

